

Pugmarks.me: Google Now for Reading. Contextual recommendations on your New Tab. - bharath_mohan
http://pugmarks.me

======
bharath_mohan
I'd love the HN community to review this product. We are ex-Google News,
Microsoft Research, thats trying to build the ultimate discovery product for
your browser.

Pugmarks is social search too. It indexes documents going through your social
circles and makes it available in the right context.

Pugmarks works great on LinkedIn profiles - giving you news and articles about
a person, or interesting to the person.

Pugmarks extracts themes to your browsing, and makes your New Tab a mirror of
the ideas going through your mind.

------
aab1d
Awesome. I am moving my stuff out of Google Reader. Thanks for the link.

~~~
bharath_mohan
Many times you have excellent articles come and go in your subscribed streams.
Pugmarks indexes them and surfaces them again - in the right context, and
increases the shelf life of good quality content. Hope its useful to you.

